# New Dish Receivers



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a current Dish subscriber. I have a 722 and a 211. I am not under contract and am pretty much on the lowest tier subscription.

I need to run 4 HDTVs and would like something similar to the Whole Home solution that DirecTV has. That's something I want, but mostly I need to have 4 receivers or something to run all 4 HDTVs. What can I do?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> I am a current Dish subscriber. I have a 722 and a 211. I am not under contract and am pretty much on the lowest tier subscription.
> 
> I need to run 4 HDTVs and would like something similar to the Whole Home solution that DirecTV has. That's something I want, but mostly I need to have 4 receivers or something to run all 4 HDTVs. What can I do?


Do the HDTVs all have to run independently, meaning you want it set up so that four people can watch four different shows at the same time?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Earlier today there was a post by a 12 year subscriber that was allowed to lease a 4th receiver (1 722 and 3 211's) plus a new 1000.4 and a DPP44 switch.

Link : http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188095


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

phrelin said:


> Do the HDTVs all have to run independently, meaning you want it set up so that four people can watch four different shows at the same time?


Well right now, I have the 722 running a different HDTV, but the TV 2 is not in HD. I can double on a couple of them if I really need to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> Well right now, I have the 722 running a different HDTV, but the TV 2 is not in HD. I can double on a couple of them if I really need to.


The reason I asked is that the 612/622/722 TV1 out has two HD outputs, HDMI and component (using optical audio), both live.

If your household is one or two people who just want to watch in different places around the house and it's possible to run cables, adding a 612 and using an external hard drive to move content between boxes could be a least expensive solution that allows adequate choices.

If you are home with four people who watch independently, getting four boxes may be the only reasonable choice.

How you're going to use the TVs really defines what solution is best. The Whole Home solution cannot be replicated with Dish. But there is the Sling option that does different things.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll tell you what my setup is and you can evaluate if this is what you're after.

I recently switched from DirecTV to Dish. I needed to run 4 HDTV's independently.

I went online and ordered the maximum 3 room setup with a 922 in the living room and two 211's in two of the three bedrooms.

I then called Dish and told them I needed to add a 4th room. They had me buy a fourth receiver (another 211) and then added a free multiswitch to my order with instructions to the installer that this was to be installed as a fourth room.

Once my service was acitvated, I called and had the CSR activate the feature to turn the 211's into DVR's. So a one time $40 fee gave me 3 additional single tuner HD DVR's at the monthly price of a 211 receiver.

I think I got a good deal!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As several have alluded to, Dish has a limit of 3 leased receivers, and you need a receiver for each TV that you want to feed with HD. This means you'll likely have to buy a 4th receiver outright.

Also, Dish does not currently offer a Whole Home DVR solution, though there is something in the works, which is likely to be totally different equipment, and may not be ready for a while yet.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

phrelin said:


> The reason I asked is that the 612/622/722 TV1 out has two HD outputs, HDMI and component (using optical audio), both live.
> 
> If your household is one or two people who just want to watch in different places around the house and it's possible to run cables, adding a 612 and using an external hard drive to move content between boxes could be a least expensive solution that allows adequate choices.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that I could potentially hook up two HDTVs to a 722's TV1 and it'll just be the same signal on both TVs?

Does the 922 have this feature?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> So you're saying that I could potentially hook up two HDTVs to a 722's TV1 and it'll just be the same signal on both TVs?
> 
> Does the 922 have this feature?


Yup, I do it already. I run component over cat5e to my living room and the HDMI to the TV next to the 922. They're mirrored with the same programming but I rarely run them at the same time. Usually only for big events, like the Super Bowl, so...it's not an impediment.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

Does the 211 do this?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It has two outputs but I don't know if they're both hot. My guess is yes, but there's only one tuner in it (two if you count the OTA antenna) so it's never really been at the forefront of my mind.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

There's no way to sync content between two 722s or two 922s huh?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> There's no way to sync content between two 722s or two 922s huh?


No. In a few days, there will no longer be a fee to enable the use of external hard drives (EHDs) on the 612/622/722/922 HD-DVRs, and you can use an EHD to *move* (not copy) content to the EHD and even to one of the other HD-DVRs' hard drives, but there is no *copying* and no transferring of content over the network.


----------



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> No. In a few days, there will no longer be a fee to enable the use of external hard drives (EHDs) on the 612/622/722/922 HD-DVRs, and you can use an EHD to *move* (not copy) content to the EHD and even to one of the other HD-DVRs' hard drives, but there is no *copying* and no transferring of content over the network.


That would probably take a long time to move over an hour long HD show.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

I have 4 dish receivers, i did not buy any of them

I had it for 4 months, then called to add another 722

At first i had a 722, a 612, and a 512, i then added a 722k

when i did that i was still on month 4 of the free service plan and was charged $15 for a tech visit which was kinda wierd being that was i was the installer originally.

The guy ended up being late by 3 hours LOL figures, good thing i wasnt waiting for him!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> That would probably take a long time to move over an hour long HD show.


No, it's not playing the whole program and re-recording it. It is copying a file. Takes about 8 minutes for a one hour HD program.


----------

